# New ATITool on the way



## sadisticflirt (Sep 10, 2008)

W1zzard has confirmed that a long, over due update to ATITool will soon be released that will fix a lot of support issues for 3800 series and 4800 series cards as well as some Vista OS issues!

Hopefully, W1zzard will keep us up to date with the progress!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Why didn't Wizzard post this ?


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 10, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Why didn't Wizzard post this ?



+1 to that


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 10, 2008)

what about the 2900 series? [very similar to the 3800 series]


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 10, 2008)

There weren't many details but we will see!


----------



## Silverel (Sep 10, 2008)

I believe your credibility is in question here...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Why didn't Wizzard post this ?



agree


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 10, 2008)

lol troll


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 10, 2008)

0.27b3 worked fine for Vista and my 3870.
Would have expected W1zz to post something like this. Whats your source?

And last I heard, he wasnt doing another Atitool. Its gonna be named something else, and its currently in testing in his reviews.


----------



## Evo85 (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope you are right, as I hate ATT.  ATItool was the best!!

 But, until I see Wizz post something, I am not getting my hopes up...


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 11, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> 0.27b3 worked fine for Vista and my 3870.
> Would have expected W1zz to post something like this. Whats your source?
> 
> And last I heard, he wasnt doing another Atitool. Its gonna be named something else, and its currently in testing in his reviews.



I used ATITool 0.27b4 and could not adjust clocks at all and fan adjustments were not accurate. I'm using Windows Vista Ultimate x64. I have no idea what you're on about. However, the updated version of ATITool should correct most, if not all, of those issues!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 11, 2008)

sadisticflirt said:


> I used ATITool 0.27b4 and could not adjust clocks at all and fan adjustments were not accurate. I'm using Windows Vista Ultimate x64. I have no idea what you're on about. However, the updated version of ATITool should correct most, if not all, of those issues!



Where did you get 0.27b4 from ?

Latest is 0.27b3 here on TPU:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596



W1zzard said:


> - Full Vista and XP64 support
> - Support for all ATI RV6xx ASICs
> - No changes to R600 support in this build
> - Better support for multiple adapters
> ...


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/ATITool.shtml

ALSO

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/ATITool_0.27b4.exe


----------



## Kursah (Sep 12, 2008)

Sadistic, I hope you're right...and I hope it may support newer NV cards too. ATI Tool is still a great utility overall. But like others said, no sense in posting rumors about it till some credible evidence from the busy man himself have appeared.

I hope this news is something you got off of the guy himself...and I wouldn't doubt that he's moving back to updating it, and possibly renaming/revamping the program itself. .27 b4 has been out for a while now alex, but since I use EVGA precision on my GTX atm, I have no true use for ATI Tool at this point. Furmark stresses harder than fuzzy cube, I can't OC my card with ATI Tool...if I still had my x1950xtx in I'd be running ATI Tool all day long. Maybe he can add a fix like Rivatuner did to mask from PunkBuster too.

I'll believe it when I see it. W1z is a very busy person, hard saying what or when to expect from this, if any at this point in time seeing as no release date was mentioned and the details are slim to nil.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2008)

new atitool is very far out. nvidia overclocking is working fine already, but the ati code is still buggy. artifact scanner is also getting revamped which needs even more development time.

if there is a release this year i'll be happy


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 13, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> new atitool is very far out. nvidia overclocking is working fine already, but the ati code is still buggy. artifact scanner is also getting revamped which needs even more development time.
> 
> if there is a release this year i'll be happy



there we go !


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 13, 2008)

see, new ATI Tool right around the corner


----------



## Silverel (Sep 13, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> new atitool is very far out. nvidia overclocking is working fine already, but the ati code is still buggy. artifact scanner is also getting revamped which needs even more development time.
> 
> if there is a release this year i'll be happy





sadisticflirt said:


> see, new ATI Tool right around the corner



I'd hazard a wager that in most peoples minds, these two statements are not nearly close enough to validify your point...


----------



## wiak (Sep 13, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Why didn't Wizzard post this ?


i think w1zz allways do some *lazying* around when he did leak these lounch codes, but well nobody knows w1zz time so 

looking forward to it!


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 13, 2008)

_*Validify?????*_, lol. You're just making it up now......(validate...). Unless you actually are the George Bush...


----------



## Silverel (Sep 13, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> _*Validify?????*_, lol. You're just making it up now......(validate...). Unless you actually are the George Bush...





My bad


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 13, 2008)

So...there is a possibility that it will be realesed by the end of the year.


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 14, 2008)

Silverel said:


> I'd hazard a wager that in most peoples minds, these two statements are not nearly close enough to validify your point...



It's unfortunate you were born slower than the rest


----------



## X-Terminator (Sep 14, 2008)

Ever since they stopped updating ATItools I started to use RivaTuner and it has worked fine for me.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 15, 2008)

sadisticflirt said:


> It's unfortunate you were born slower than the rest



Wow. 

I have enough respect for these forums to not start a flame thread. I'm really tempted though. 

My point was that you started a post to get a lot of hopes up, just a rumor and no facts. For your proof you linked to 27b4, which is commonly available. Then after Wiz posted himself (something not entirely contrary), you tried to take credit for it. Its always assumed that he's working on it, it's kinda his thing.

This isn't Fudzilla. Don't post crap without proof.


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with Silverel.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 15, 2008)

hat said:


> I agree with Silverel.



me too


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this thread should be closed. The W1zzard has spoken and his word is final


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 18, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have enough respect for these forums to not start a flame thread. I'm really tempted though.
> 
> ...





Wow. 
I never linked 27b4 as proof. I merely pointed out where it could be found because another  poster was not sure it existed. This goes back to my "born slower" comment. Thanks for validating that further.

As for that and the rest of what you're saying: *FAIL*


----------



## sadisticflirt (Sep 18, 2008)

hat said:


> I agree with Silverel.



Troll.



wolf2009 said:


> me too



Loser.



mithrandir said:


> I think this thread should be closed. The W1zzard has spoken and his word is final



FAIL.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 18, 2008)

sadisticflirt said:


> Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infraction.


----------

